# Introduction to Schutzhund



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone. As an amatuer who is interested in shutzhund, what would you suggest to read first to understand the basics and outlines of the sport? What would you recommend as an intro? Thanks.

Musa


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

For the driest interpretation of the exercises you may want to look at the rulebook-(it can be ordered from USA for Ithink $10). It outlines the heeling pattern and explains the exercises

Der Schutzhund by helmet Raiser will give valuable information


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

You can go here and get complete rules free to download:

http://www.dvgamerica.com/rules.html


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

<span style="color: #3366FF">SchH101</span> 

<span style="color: #3366FF">SchH102</span> 

Chris does a good job explaining it.

Find a club, go watch. It takes a considerable commitment of time and effort, not to mention expense. But it is a lot of fun for both dog and handler. Not every dog nor every handler's cup of tea, and finding a club who's members get along and who's director's methods
you can work with and afford is probably your first challenge.

There's USA, and DVG. While USA is primarily GSD, there are some other breeds involved, while DVG has more working breeds involved.
The rules are virtually the same, and score books from one are honored by each other.

Best of Luck in your quest!


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's a website I'be been reading up on.

http://www.schutzhund-training.com/


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Musa, it also depends on what kind of Schutzhund YOU wanna do. Competetive? Find a competetive group. Most are!







Don't really care much about titling, but you just wanna train casually, with guidance and support? That kind of group who welcomes non-competetive members wholeheartedly can be harder to find, but they *are* out there!









Good luck!


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Yes many Most clubs are competitive; meaning they just want to do their best, some compete on national and international levels. In our club, the dog and handler must at least have potential and desire to reach schutzhund I. Most compete at a "club" level, but not all. Sch is challenging and the TD and helpers risk a lot to train you and your dog, therefore you would have difficulty getting invited to join most clubs if you weren't interested in titling. 
Thank goodness there is so much else to do with your dog. 
I say jump right in, give it your best shot and have fun.


----------

